# How Big Are You?



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, I'm curious to know what the height of FA members are.


What? What did you think I meant?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 20, 2010)

im 6'5, and its damn fun to put things on higher shelves at the store.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 20, 2010)

Poll up, let's see that bell curve. I'm 5'10".


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 20, 2010)

5'6"


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

4'11" ;^;


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 20, 2010)

About 6ft, pretty much.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 20, 2010)

177 cm


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

5'10" ....now i awkward for what i did in another thread.... willow is short!


----------



## Aden (Mar 20, 2010)

6'2 here. Yay


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 5'10" ....now i awkward for what i did in another thread.... willow is short!


You should be ashamed ;^;


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 20, 2010)

Aden said:


> 6'2 here. Yay



finally, another tall person, i felt so alone up here.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You should be ashamed ;^;


 your a foot shorter than me! 0_0   i feel awkward but not ashamed!


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> your a foot shorter than me! 0_0   i feel awkward but not ashamed!


>: (


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> >: (



And you're surprised?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> 4'11" ;^;



You could give Nylak a run for her money.



Usarise said:


> 5'10" ....now i awkward for what i did in another thread.... willow is short!



Oh, the fact that she's a minor is nothing to worry about, but her height does? :V



WillowWulf said:


> You should be ashamed ;^;



I think it's more embarrassment, actually.


Btw, a thread like this already ran its course. It had hundreds of replies.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> >: (


 :3   im 15!  i dont really care too much


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You could give Nylak a run for her money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank yooou


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> :3   im 15!  i dont really care too much



Then you're both minors. Still not recommended. >_<


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Then you're both minors. Still not recommended. >_<


The age of consent for most places (in the US at least) is 17 >: (


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 20, 2010)

About 5'7''.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Then you're both minors. Still not *recommended*. >_<


keyword: recommended  



WillowWulf said:


> The age of consent for most places (in the US at least) is 17 >: (


 yeah... :/  thats why my actual GF wont do anything yet -_-


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The age of consent for most places (in the US at least) is 17 >: (



Precisely, then there was the rape issue...


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 20, 2010)

this is actually one good thing if you are short, you can fit in Corvettes.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Precisely, then there was the rape issue...


Yeeessssz ;^;


----------



## Vaelarsa (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm like 5'7".
I wish I was taller.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 20, 2010)

6'-2", 155 lbs.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 20, 2010)

6"1. Hurray for big people. \o/


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 20, 2010)

Garreth said:


> 6"1. Hurray for big people. \o/



What's the weather like up there?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 20, 2010)

Garreth said:


> 6"1. Hurray for big people. \o/



*very high five*


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

I hate being short....


----------



## Atrak (Mar 20, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> 6'-2", 155 lbs.



You lack any fat and muscle to speak of.



WillowWulf said:


> I hate being short....



Really tall women are a turn off for most men.


----------



## Jakobean (Mar 20, 2010)

6'3" 210lbs.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 20, 2010)

5'7, 180 lbs bitches. Sometimes, a short height can be an advantage like leverage in football =3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 20, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> 5'7, 180 lbs bitches. Sometimes, a short height can be an advantage like leverage in football =3



I'd just jump over you :V .


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

oh were we supposed to include weight?  5'10" and  155lbs


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> I'd just jump over you :V .


 I'll grab your leg and snag you down =P


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Really tall women are a turn off for most men.


All of my friends are taller than me and it makes me sad...
I'm _too_ short imo


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh were we supposed to include weight? 5'10" and 155lbs


 Skinny white man =3


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Mar 20, 2010)

5'6", I'm p. sure.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh were we supposed to include weight?  5'10" and  155lbs



we do?
6'5 and 175lbs.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 20, 2010)

I got all y'all beat for lowest BMI. I'm 5'10" 130lbs.

Unless we have any anorexics here, that is.


----------



## TashkentFox (Mar 20, 2010)

Teto said:


> 5'6", I'm p. sure.



That's because you're British, we're all short apart from John Cleese and Jeremy Clarkson.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

I don't remember how much I weighed last...and i really don't care to find out ;^;


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 20, 2010)

BMI says I'm overweight, but my body fat percentage is 15% which is average for males. Hooray for average body fat =3 They're the best​


----------



## Naloughs (Mar 20, 2010)

6'3"  ~145 lbs  hooray for the gangly tall guys!!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't remember how much I weighed last...and i really don't care to find out ;^;



You have such low self-esteem.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 20, 2010)

5'7", I think. I seriously can't remember. >.<' But I know I weigh somewhere under 200 lbs.


----------



## Karmarsi-Kedamoki (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm about 5'7" or so. I'm so short


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You have such low self-esteem.


I know.....


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Skinny white man =3


 Hey!  whats wrong with being thin?   i eat a LOT....i just dont gain to much weight....


----------



## Atrak (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I know.....



You really need to fix that :V .


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I hate being short....



Don't. My web-wife is a little on the short side (or so she says), but that doesn't matter. Love her regardless.


----------



## FluffMouse (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm 5'2" and my mates 6'5" or 6'6"


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You really need to fix that :V .


I don't know how..


----------



## Atrak (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't know how..



Hang out with people that are not only outgoing and good friends of yours, but are stubborn about dragging you along with them.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hang out with people that are not only outgoing and good friends of yours, but are stubborn about dragging you along with them.


That'll make it worse


----------



## Atrak (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> That'll make it worse



Only at first. You have to make an effort :V .


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Only at first. You have to make an effort :V .


: (


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Hang out with people that are not only outgoing and good friends of yours, but are stubborn about dragging you along with them.


 wrong.
hang out with people who are so utterly hopeless and lazy that you feel so much better then them!  ull feel much better!


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> wrong.
> hang out with people who are so utterly hopeless and lazy that you feel so much better then them!  ull feel much better!


*growls*
You're not helping


----------



## Bando (Mar 20, 2010)

6'0" and growing a little still. Around 127 lbs last time I weighed myself.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *growls*
> You're not helping



See? Hanging out a bit with Spyro got you growling :V .


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> See? Hanging out a bit with Spyro got you growling :V .


*folds down ears*


----------



## Tommy (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm 5'10". Not sure how much taller I'll get.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *folds down ears*


 *folds willow's ears up*  XD   your funny ^^   i wish i actually knew u


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *folds willow's ears up*  XD   your funny ^^   i wish i actually knew u


.___.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 20, 2010)

5'1"-5"2.  I _was_ 5'2" until I broke my back in a riding accident about 3 years ago and ended up _losing a vertebra_.  Because I totally needed to be shorter.



WillowWulf said:


> 4'11" ;^;


 
SOMEONE SHORTER THAN MEEEEE.  <3  Hey, let's be friends and stand around next to eachother a lot.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Mar 20, 2010)

5'9"-5'10"

xD


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> .___.


^_^  you would def inprove your self esteem around me ^^   i hang around with a bunch of nerds and goth kids.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> 5'1"-5"2.  I _was_ 5'2" until I broke my back in a riding accident about 3 years ago and ended up _losing a vertebra_.  Because I totally needed to be shorter.
> 
> 
> 
> SOMEONE SHORTER THAN MEEEEE.  <3  Hey, let's be friends and stand around next to eachother a lot.


.___.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ^_^  you would def inprove your self esteem around me ^^   i hang around with a bunch of nerds and goth kids.


But most of my friends are already nerds to varying degrees...


----------



## Atrak (Mar 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> 5'1"-5"2.  I _was_ 5'2" until I broke my back in a riding accident about 3 years ago and ended up _losing a vertebra_.  Because I totally needed to be shorter.
> 
> 
> 
> SOMEONE SHORTER THAN MEEEEE.  <3  Hey, let's be friends and stand around next to eachother a lot.





WillowWulf said:


> .___.



Told you :V .


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But most of my friends are already nerds to varying degrees...


 then you would fit in fine!    ...well are your nerds really vocal?  we all usually talk/sleep through all classes and pass with 100 averages.   and we shout out and interupt everyone as MUCH as we can ^^    the goth-ish kids are pretty fun too    they just sit around doing pig squeals and listening to their ipods.... most of them are big anime fans though ^^


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> then you would fit in fine!    ...well are your nerds really vocal?  we all usually talk/sleep through all classes and pass with 100 averages.   and we shout out and interupt everyone as MUCH as we can ^^    the goth-ish kids are pretty fun too    they just sit around doing pig squeals and listening to their ipods.... most of them are big anime fans though ^^


Most (if not all) of my friends are or were in the anime club...we're a family


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Most (if not all) of my friends are or were in the anime club...we're a family


 yay for being nerds!      so do u go to anime cons?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> 5'1"-5"2.  I _was_ 5'2" until I broke my back in a riding accident about 3 years ago and ended up _losing a vertebra_.  Because I totally needed to be shorter.
> 
> 
> 
> SOMEONE SHORTER THAN MEEEEE.  <3  Hey, let's be friends and stand around next to eachother a lot.



can i stand next to you Nylak? i can lift you to high spots.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 20, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> can i stand next to you Nylak? i can lift you to high spots.


 
But then you'll make me look even shorter by comparison.   ;__;


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> But then you'll make me look even shorter by comparison.   ;__;


;^;


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

There's only one person under 5'...I feel so lonely...


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> But then you'll make me look even shorter by comparison.   ;__;



sit on my shoulders, i have a Trench Coat, then you will look like a giant.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;


 thats my favorite face to see from you! XD


----------



## Atrak (Mar 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> But then you'll make me look even shorter by comparison.   ;__;



I'll put you on my shoulders, and then you'll be taller than everyone.



blackfuredfox said:


> sit on my shoulders, i have a Trench Coat,  then you will look like a giant.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

Ninja'd :V .


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> See? Hanging out a bit with Spyro got you growling :V .





WillowWulf said:


> *folds down ears*



You act like that's a bad thing.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 20, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> sit on my shoulders, i have a Trench Coat, then you will look like a giant.


 
AWESOOOOME.  

That would be the best day of my life.  *happy sniffle.*


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> thats my favorite face to see from you! XD


Whyyyy


----------



## JDFox (Mar 20, 2010)

Given the general topic matter on these forums, the thread name had me thinking something completely different.  But since we're talking about height, I'm 6'3" and love making my short friends feel really small and insignificant.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Whyyyy


 
He's a sadistic asshole, that's why.  *cuddles*  No more cryface.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> AWESOOOOME.
> 
> That would be the best day of my life.  *happy sniffle.*



if sat on my shoulders you would be about, 8-9 feet tall. totally have to walk into a movie theater, and sit in the front.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Whyyyy


 cuz you look cute that way ^^



Nylak said:


> He's a sadistic asshole, that's why. *cuddles* No more cryface.


 aww... im not sadistic! >:0   I CAN BE CUDDLY TOO!!!! *hugs willow and nylak*


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> cuz you look cute that way ^^
> 
> 
> aww... im not sadistic! >:0   I CAN BE CUDDLY TOO!!!! *hugs willow and nylak*



Too late.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 20, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> if sat on my shoulders you would be about, 8-9 feet tall. totally have to walk into a movie theater, and sit in the front.


*cackle* Yesssss!  What other things can tall people do to torture other people?  I want in on this world.



Usarise said:


> aww... im not sadistic! >:0 I CAN BE CUDDLY TOO!!!! *hugs willow and nylak*


*growl* You best reconsider, son. >_>


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *cackle*  Yesssss.



this could possibly the one time where a giant foam cowboy hat would be in proportion to the body. though we would have to walk everywhere or drive a car with a sunroof.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 20, 2010)

Five eight or nine. I'm tall and gawky for a girl.

But Gumshoe is tall and magnificent.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> *growl* You best reconsider, son. >_>


i get bitten a lot   *hugs anyway*


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i get bitten a lot   *hugs anyway*



And you say you're NOT sadistic? -_-


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Five eight or nine. I'm tall and gawky for a girl.
> 
> But Gumshoe is tall and magnificent _and poor_.


fix'd


----------



## Nylak (Mar 20, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> this could possibly the one time where a giant foam cowboy hat would be in proportion to the body. though we would have to walk everywhere or drive a car with a sunroof.


I have access to a Miata!  This is totally plausible!   



Usarise said:


> i get bitten a lot  *hugs anyway*


 *bites in face*  D:<


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> fix'd



Stop picking on the Detective!
I can beat you up! U:<


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Stop picking on the Detective!
> I can beat you up! U:<


And I'm a hobo lawyer :3


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I have access to a Miata!  This is totally plausible!



we drive to a car dealership, and see if they sell smart cars and try to take it for a test drive.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> And you say you're NOT sadistic? -_-


yup.  im 100% normal and not sadistic! 



Nylak said:


> *bites in face* D:<


 *hugs anyway* (biting is a sign of affection in animals ^^)


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And I'm a hobo lawyer :3



The Apollo Justice games can swerve off the motorway and burn to death for all I care.
Phoenix is no hobo. GRR


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 20, 2010)

JDFox said:


> Given the general topic matter on these forums, the thread name had me thinking something completely different.



That'll be the _next_ topic.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> The Apollo Justice games can swerve off the motorway and burn to death for all I care.
> Phoenix is no hobo. GRR


Which is funny because he practically did all the work for Apollo in the last case and just said "here, figure it out for yourself"..there's no way Feenie could ever forget his lawyer-ing ways


----------



## Browder (Mar 20, 2010)

"6'3" bitches.


----------



## Bernad (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm 5'8" .
Always end up facing tall people when playing basketball.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You lack any fat and muscle to speak of.
> 
> 
> 
> Really tall women are a turn off for most men.


 
No fat. All Muscle. 

I'm a lean, mean, fighting machine.


----------



## Hottigress (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm 5'9 :I


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 20, 2010)

About 5'10"  just a other average guy. At least that one of the few things i have on a average level.


----------



## cronlv16 (Mar 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yep, I'm curious to know what the height of FA members are.
> 
> 
> What? What did you think I meant?



Oh the irony... My height: 5'11'' My ----- size: 6.0''

I won and lost at the same time. XD


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 20, 2010)

*5'9" club!*


----------



## Ratte (Mar 20, 2010)

Height: 5'4"

Dick size: the biggest


----------



## Browder (Mar 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Dick size: the biggest



But we knew this.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Height: 5'4"
> 
> Dick size: the biggest


.__.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> .__.


 ^_^


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Height: 5'4"
> 
> Dick size: the biggest


O__o I'm a little jealous.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> .__.





Browder said:


> But we knew this.



:3c


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> :3c


whaaaat????


----------



## Browder (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> whaaaat????



I think it means he's happy. When he does this it's best to just smile and nod.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Mar 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> :3c


*blush*


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 20, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *blush*



This thread is very humerous.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> :3c


 orly?


----------



## Atrak (Mar 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> I think it means he's happy. When he does this it's best to just smile and nod.



He? :V



Captain Spyro said:


> This thread is very humerous.



Indeed. People calling others by the wrong gender, just because they seem to have a dick.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He? :V
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. People calling others by the wrong gender, just because they seem to have a dick.


I could've sworn Ratte was a giiiiiirl D:


----------



## Atrak (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I could've sworn Ratte was a giiiiiirl D:



You didn't swear? You should have, because you would have been right :V .


----------



## Browder (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> He? :V
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. People calling others by the wrong gender, just because they seem to have a dick.



Ratte identifies as FTM so I call Ratte 'He' out of deference.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> You didn't swear? You should have, because you would have been right :V .


 then why does she have the biggest dick? 0_o


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> then why does she have the biggest dick? 0_o


Willow's ish smaaaall ;^;


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Willow's ish smaaaall ;^;


 b-b-but the gender says female! D:


----------



## Browder (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> b-b-but the gender says female! D:



Nothing is smaller than something.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> b-b-but the gender says female! D:


...you didn't know Willow was a guy????
For a while..it even said he was a boy..


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...you didn't know Willow was a guy????


 ....no! I refuse to believe u are guy! >:0  if you are though we can just fix that then! *grins and holds up knife*


----------



## Leon (Mar 20, 2010)

5'9 here. :3


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ....no! I refuse to believe u are guy! >:0  if you are though we can just fix that then! *grins and holds up knife*


DAMMIT I'M A GIRL!!
WILLOW'S A BOY!!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 20, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Yep, I'm curious to know what the height of FA members are.
> 
> 
> What? What did you think I meant?













<----

That big.


----------



## Browder (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> DAMMIT I'M A GIRL!!
> WILLOW'S A BOY!!



You made you're fursona the opposite gender? That shouldn't surprise me but this is the first time I've seen anyone do that.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> DAMMIT I'M A GIRL!!
> WILLOW'S A BOY!!


 GOD FUCKING DAMNIT! I DONT CARE ABOUT YOUR FURSONA! I CARE ABOUT THE REAL PERSON BEHIND THE COMPUTER!
...i cant rape a digital persona now can i? :3
so when i say Willow i mean YOU! -_-


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> You made you're fursona the opposite gender? That shouldn't surprise me but this is the first time I've seen anyone do that.


Really??


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> GOD FUCKING DAMNIT! I DONT CARE ABOUT YOUR FURSONA! I CARE ABOUT THE REAL PERSON BEHIND THE COMPUTER!
> ...i cant rape a digital persona now can i? :3
> so when i say Willow i mean YOU! -_-


*facepalm*


----------



## Browder (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Really??



I should clarify. I meant the first time I've seen a girl who does NOT identify as the opposite gender do that.

Herms and slutty girly boys abound.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *facepalm*


 *licks willows face*  k done ^^

so would madame be liking some "epic" with her fail?


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> I should clarify. I meant the first time I've seen a girl who does NOT identify as the opposite gender do that.
> 
> Herms and slutty girly boys abound.


ooooh


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *licks willows face*  k done ^^
> 
> so would madame be liking some "epic" with her fail?


;^;


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;


 turn that frown upsidedown! ;V;


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> turn that frown upsidedown! ;V;


*tears up*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *tears up*


 awww dont cry!  *hugs*


----------



## Browder (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> awww dont cry!  *hugs*



You are the worst troll ever sometimes. You're supposed to laugh.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> awww dont cry!  *hugs*



Do you like stalking her or something?


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Browder said:


> You are the worst troll ever sometimes. You're supposed to laugh.


im no troll! >:0  im just bored and i feel like being creepy >.> 



Captain Spyro said:


> Do you like stalking her or something?


 yes. ^^


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> im no troll! >:0  im just bored and i feel like being creepy >.>
> 
> 
> yes. ^^


D':


----------



## Ratte (Mar 20, 2010)

Haha, confusion.


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

;^;
I'm still the shortest person heeeeeeere


----------



## Usarise (Mar 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Haha, confusion.


 Psyduck! Use Confusion!
[Furfags take 200 Dmg!]
[It's super effective!]


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks like a legit bell curve to me given the sample. And I'm still waiting for someone to make the penis size version, I'm too scared to make it myself!


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 20, 2010)

5'10" 190


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 20, 2010)

5'10'' three years ago & 206 pounds at January 1st this year.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Psyduck! Use Confusion!
> [Furfags take 200 Dmg!]
> [It's super effective!]



You got the order mixed up. Fail :V .


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 20, 2010)

I just barely exceed 5' 6" and weigh about 140 lbs


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 20, 2010)

Mmm that's one sexy bell curve...

oh I mean 6'1''


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 20, 2010)

5'10" and flux between 160-165 lbs.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 20, 2010)

i'm 5'9" i think
i'm in the middle


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2010)

*cries*

I'm surrounded by giants


----------



## Ratte (Mar 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *cries*
> 
> I'm surrounded by giants



Don't worry, I'm short too.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Don't worry, I'm short too.



i now have an idea, $5 and you can ride on my shoulders for an hour. ask Nylak for details on how it works.


----------



## Ratte (Mar 21, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> i now have an idea, $5 and you can ride on my shoulders for an hour. ask Nylak for details on how it works.



No.  Being short allows me to muster more force into kicking guys in the sack.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> No.  Being short allows me to muster more force into kicking guys in the sack.



but being tall allows you to spit on them while they try to punch and kick at you way up on my shoulders.


----------



## garoose (Mar 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> No. Being short allows me to muster more force into kicking guys in the sack.


 
Hot


----------



## Ratte (Mar 21, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> but being tall allows you to spit on them while they try to punch and kick at you way up on my shoulders.



HAHA I'M TOO QUICK MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## Willow (Mar 21, 2010)

Ratte said:


> No.  Being short allows me to muster more force into kicking guys in the sack.


But I can't reach high shelves...


----------



## Plantar (Mar 21, 2010)

5'11, really close to 6'.

This thread reminds me of a song.

1-I wish I was little bit taller,
I wish I was a baller
I wish I had a girl  who looked good
I would call her
I wish I had a rabbit in a hat with a bat
and a '64 Impala


----------



## Xani (Mar 21, 2010)

I am 5'9", Almost 5'10"


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm 5'9.'' I think I've stopped growing. D:

If I got any taller, though, I wouldn't be able to find any good boys. -.-


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm 5'3" and about 110 lbs.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 21, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> this is actually one good thing if you are short, you can fit in Corvettes.



And cockpits.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 21, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> And cockpits.


 tehehe.... funny word.... XD


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 21, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> I'm 5'9.'' I think I've stopped growing. D:
> 
> If I got any taller, though, I wouldn't be able to find any good boys. -.-



Inorite?

My friend is taller than her (ex)boyfriend and implied it was his fault. Lulz.


----------



## kyle19 (Mar 21, 2010)

5' 9"


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm 5'7".


----------



## Foxy Rump (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm small in both sizes   >.<


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 21, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> And cockpits.



i can still fit in a Boeing, C-130, and a B-52/29/17/and so on.


----------



## Alstor (Mar 21, 2010)

The doctor says I'm 5' 8", but that's bullshit. I'm AT LEAST 5' 9.5".


----------



## blackfuredfox (Mar 21, 2010)

Aster said:


> The doctor says I'm 5' 8", but that's bullshit. I'm AT LEAST 5' 9.5".



i like the docs, they say im supposed to be around 7ft tall.


----------



## Seas (Mar 21, 2010)

6'1.2".

We should have a poll about fursona sizes too, and it's poll choices should have a way wider margin I believe, heh.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm 5'11".


----------



## Centradragon (Mar 21, 2010)

5'8"... and wow, I'm surprised at the heights reported in the poll.  :0  Seems like FA has some tall people.

Or maybe I'm too used to dA and most of the people on there being 13-year-old girls, lol. xD


----------



## Dass (Mar 21, 2010)

To paraphrase Gilligan, bigger than a breadbox and smaller than the Empire State Building.

(6')


----------



## Leslie SWIFTY Foxpaws (Mar 22, 2010)

5'6"   Oh and I knew you meant something other than cock size. Because that would be just loserish!


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

Leslie SWIFTY Foxpaws said:


> 5'6"   Oh and I knew you meant something other than cock size. Because that would be just loserish!



...

Your location made me think of "Fuck US in the A."


----------



## Nargle (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm about 5'5. I honestly thought this thread was about how fat people are X3 See, I still have some innocence!


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 22, 2010)

Leslie SWIFTY Foxpaws said:


> 5'6"   Oh and I knew you meant something other than cock size. Because that would be just loserish!



I love those signs in your signature. Do you have a link to where you saw them?


----------



## YokoWolf (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm 5'5" about. Shortest member of the family.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Mar 22, 2010)

6 feet and an inch of immortal (and immoral) cuddliness. <3


----------



## GoldenJackal (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm 6'2". Who needs the peanut butter from the top shelf?


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (Mar 22, 2010)

5' 8", 125 pounds.

I ish small.


----------



## virus (Mar 22, 2010)

7 feet 1 inches.


----------



## Artificial Ginger (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm a lot taller than I want to be.

So much so, in fact, that I'm too ashamed to answer this poll =(


----------



## Foster The Fox (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm around 6" and I don't know if I'm gonna stop growing tall anymore.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Mar 22, 2010)

Last time I checked, I think I was about 5'11 - 6 foot.
That was about 6 months ago.


----------



## Olaunn (Mar 22, 2010)

6' 5 1/2". 275lbs


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 22, 2010)

My dick is seven feet long and two feet thick...

Ohhhh, it's about height.


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm not the only pipsqueak here anymore


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

but your _still _short compared to most of us :3


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> but your _still _short compared to most of us :3


D:


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> D:


 lol shorty ^^


----------



## Bambi (Mar 22, 2010)

6'3".


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> lol shorty ^^


D:


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> D:


 lets not do this here ^^ go find a derailed thread.  we'll continue making fun of your height there ^^


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

But it's on-topic here :V .


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> But it's on-topic here :V .


 it is? :3 Yay!

Willow is short! Willow is short! la la la la la la! Willow is short! XD


----------



## Sharpguard (Mar 22, 2010)

5'5"


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> it is? :3 Yay!
> 
> Willow is short! Willow is short! la la la la la la! Willow is short! XD


*tears up*
(..technically because it's related to height...)


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *tears up*
> (..technically because it's related to height...)


 yay so as long as i keep it height related im consquence free?!  
IVE GOT A GOLDEN TICKET!~

Hey dont be crying!  losing fluids will reduce you weight and make you SMALLER! D:


----------



## Marietta (Mar 22, 2010)

Roughly 5' 4".


----------



## Browder (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> yay so as long as i keep it height related im consquence free?!
> IVE GOT A GOLDEN TICKET!~
> 
> Hey dont be crying!  losing fluids will reduce you weight and make you SMALLER! D:



Now I'm thinking about oompa loompas...

I know Nylak could be that small but what about you Willow? I'll totally buy you guys orange facepaint and green whigs.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

Usarise said:


> it is? :3 Yay!
> 
> Willow is short! Willow is short! la la la la la la! Willow is short! XD





Usarise said:


> yay so as long as i keep it height related im consquence free?!
> IVE GOT A GOLDEN TICKET!~
> 
> Hey dont be crying!  losing fluids will reduce you weight and make you SMALLER! D:



The title is 'How Big Are *You*,' not 'How Big Is the Small One?'

That's right, this thread was made specifically to discuss the size of your asshole, Usarise.


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Now I'm thinking about oompa loompas...
> 
> I know Nylak could be that small but what about you Willow? I'll totally buy you guys orange facepaint and green whigs.


*cries*


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Now I'm thinking about oompa loompas...
> 
> I know Nylak could be that small but what about you Willow? I'll totally buy you guys orange facepaint and green whigs.


 goddamn you browder.... now i remembered the oompa loompa song and it wont go away. thank you very much -_-

and nylak is short too? :3


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> The title is 'How Big Are *You*,' not 'How Big Is the Small One?'
> 
> That's right, this thread was made specifically to discuss the size of your asshole, Usarise.


..Well now it's turned into "let's all make fun of Willow because he's/she's a pipsqueak"


----------



## Nylak (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey, leave me and my shortness out of this, fags. Make fun of Willow. She's still shorter than I am. :[  (She's also 7 years younger and has the potential for bone growth yet, but _that's not the fucking point.  _>:[_ )_


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Hey, leave me and my shortness out of this, fags.  Make fun of Willow.  She's still shorter than I am.  :[


*cries*


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..Well now it's turned into "let's all make fun of Willow because he's/she's a pipsqueak"



Then it is derailed, and will be locked.



Nylak said:


> Hey, leave me and my shortness out of this, fags.  Make fun of Willow.  She's still shorter than I am.  :[



Heh heh. I love your height <3 .


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Hey, leave me and my shortness out of this, fags. Make fun of Willow. She's still shorter than I am. :[  (She's also 7 years younger and has the potential for bone growth yet, but _that's not the fucking point.  _>:[_ )_


The doctors said I was done growing at 9...;^;


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 22, 2010)

This should have been converted in centimeters.  I like doing metric.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The doctors said I was done growing at 9...;^;


 
Haha, sucks to be you. <3

If it's any consolation, your diminutive size seems to fit your personality rather well.  ...I mean that in a good way.  It's endearing.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Haha, sucks to be you. <3
> 
> If it's any consolation, your diminutive size seems to fit your personality rather well.  ...I mean that in a good way.  It's endearing.



Are you saying that the shorter you are, the more submissive you are?

...

Skittle breaks the mold, then :V .


----------



## anthroguy101 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll even do the honors of converting my height for the internationals: 180 cm.


----------



## Browder (Mar 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Haha, sucks to be you. <3
> 
> If it's any consolation, your diminutive size seems to fit your personality rather well.  ...I mean that in a good way.  It's endearing.



Umm...That doesn't really sound like a compliment, Nylak.


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Haha, sucks to be you. <3
> 
> If it's any consolation, your diminutive size seems to fit your personality rather well.  ...I mean that in a good way.  It's endearing.


: (


----------



## Nylak (Mar 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Umm...That doesn't really sound like a compliment, Nylak.


 


WillowWulf said:


> : (


 
I mean it like this: she comes off as submissive and meek, and plays the innocent victim as a form of defense, thus eliciting a protective response in her audience  (or, conversely, predatory, because you guys are asses, yes?). Her small stature serves to accentuate this appearance. It's "cute." :3


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I mean it like this: she comes off as submissive and meek, and plays the innocent victim as a form of defense, thus eliciting a protective response in her audience  (or, conversely, predatory, because you guys are asses, yes?). Her small stature serves to accentuate this appearance. It's "cute." :3



Indeed.


----------



## Liam (Mar 22, 2010)

BRB, building stilts for Willow


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I mean it like this: she comes off as submissive and meek, and plays the innocent victim as a form of defense, thus eliciting a protective response in her audience  (or, conversely, predatory, because you guys are asses, yes?). Her small stature serves to accentuate this appearance. It's "cute." :3


..the air quotes around cute make me uncomfortable..


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Are you saying that the shorter you are, the more submissive you are?


that makes sense ^^  ...but nylak isnt submissive..... or is he/she.... :3



Nylak said:


> I mean it like this: she comes off as submissive and meek, and plays the innocent victim as a form of defense, thus eliciting a protective response in her audience (or, conversely, predatory, because you guys are asses, yes?). Her small stature serves to accentuate this appearance. It's "cute." :3


 Its fun to be a predator ^^   
and yes the short height makes her cuter ^^

im only 5'11" though >.>


----------



## Browder (Mar 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I mean it like this: she comes off as submissive and meek, and plays the innocent victim as a form of defense, thus eliciting a protective response in her audience  (or, conversely, predatory, because you guys are asses, yes?). Her small stature serves to accentuate this appearance. It's "cute." :3



Um...still not a compliment. People don't like to think of themselves as just 'cute'. Refer to this picture.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ..the air quotes around cute make me uncomfortable..



Why? It just means rapeable cuddly.


----------



## Beta_7x (Mar 22, 2010)

6'7. Door frames hate me. v..v But I do love playing hockey and knocking people down ^.=.^


----------



## Nylak (Mar 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Um...still not a compliment. People don't like to think of themselves as just 'cute'. Refer to this picture.


 
You're also a male.  Girls usually don't mind being cute.  In fact, many use it to their advantage.


----------



## Liam (Mar 22, 2010)

On a different note, I noticed that the poll makes a bell curve centred on the average height for an American white male.  :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 22, 2010)

Liam said:


> On a different note, I noticed that the poll makes a bell curve centred on the average height for an American white male. :V


 I can't imagine why_ that_ would be.  Surely you aren't insinuating something about the sample.


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Why? It just means rapeable cuddly.


D:


----------



## Liam (Mar 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I can't imagine why_ that_ would be.  Surely you aren't insinuating something about the sample.


Sounds like someone else is already making insinuations.

I'm a foot taller than Willow.  Wow.


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2010)

Liam said:


> Sounds like someone else is already making insinuations.
> 
> I'm a foot taller than Willow.  Wow.


You act like that's a shocker..everyone's taller than me...cuz I'm a shrimp


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You act like that's a shocker..everyone's taller than me...cuz I'm a shrimp


 no...your a wolf! a shota wolfie! 

im only average height :/


----------



## Atrak (Mar 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You act like that's a shocker..everyone's taller than me...cuz I'm a shrimp



Jumbo shrimp? You realize Nylak's an otter, right? While she eats fish, I'm sure she'd like shrimp as well  .


----------



## Browder (Mar 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> You're also a male.  Girls usually don't mind being cute.  In fact, many use it to their advantage.



Oh my God is this true.



WillowWulf said:


> D:



Don't worry, we won't hurt youmuch.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> Oh my God is this true.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, we won't hurt youmuch.


 i might :V


----------



## Nylak (Mar 22, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Jumbo shrimp? You realize Nylak's an otter, right? While she eats fish, I'm sure she'd like shrimp as well  .


 
I suppose I could indulge in some shrimp, but I'm hardly in a position to call her a shrimp myself. So I'll just let these guys have at her. :3 Besides, while cute, she's not my type. Nothing personal, babe. <3 (This is a good thing for you, I'm going to assume.)


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I suppose I could indulge in some shrimp, but I'm hardly in a position to call her a shrimp myself. *So I'll just let these guys have at her. :3* Besides, while cute, she's not my type. Nothing personal, babe. <3


 
i has adminz's furmission.  rapefun time willow! X3


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I suppose I could indulge in some shrimp, but I'm hardly in a position to call her a shrimp myself. So I'll just let these guys have at her. :3 Besides, while cute, she's not my type. Nothing personal, babe. <3 (This is a good thing for you, I'm going to assume.)


Why does everyone think I'm cute D:


----------



## Browder (Mar 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why does everyone think I'm cute D:



I don't. Based on your Mugshot I think you look like Lady GaGa. That girl ain't cute.


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> I don't. Based on your Mugshot I think you look like Lady GaGa.


....that wasn't even me though...


----------



## Usarise (Mar 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ....that wasn't even me though...


 never seen your mugshot. :V

im hopin u look like a punk girl ^^


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> I don't. Based on your Mugshot I think you look like Lady GaGa. That girl ain't cute.


  PA-PA-PA-PA-PA-PA-POKER FACE


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2010)

But that wasn't even meee ;^;...but then again, I'm not cute anywayz..


----------



## X (Mar 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But that wasn't even meee ;^;...but then again, I'm not cute anywayz..



just posters being oblivious to the facts again.


[edit] 

i feel bad for making an off topic post now.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 22, 2010)

X said:


> just posters being oblivious to the facts again.


 
What else is new.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 22, 2010)

People like to pick on Willow apparently, whether for fun or not.

Not sure if she gets amusement from it or not. Never could pick on some people without feeling some guilt. >_<


----------



## Browder (Mar 22, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> People like to pick on Willow apparently, whether for fun or not.



People like to pick on _short_ people. And, no, it's not fair.


----------



## Nylak (Mar 22, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> People like to pick on Willow apparently, whether for fun or not.
> 
> Not sure if she gets amusement from it or not. Never could pick on some people without feeling some guilt. >_<


 
I assume she derives some pleasure/amusement from it, or she'd stop instigating/reinforcing it.



Browder said:


> People like to pick on _short_ people. And, no, it's not fair.


 
Tell me about it.  Even my professor calls me Shortstack. *shakes fist.*


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2010)

Browder said:


> People like to pick on _short_ people. And, no, it's not fair.


everyone makes fun of my height...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> everyone makes fun of my height...



Not me. I have no reason to. :/


----------



## Willow (Mar 22, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> Not me. I have no reason to. :/


I meant IRL...


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I meant IRL...



Sounds like the older of my two nieces. Can't say for everyone, but she does get picked on for her height. Granted for fun, but she doesn't always like it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 23, 2010)

5'8" 
153lbs 

1.72 meters
69.4 kilograms


...ish...


----------



## TriggerhappyWolf (Mar 23, 2010)

6' and happy I'm not shorter.


----------



## WolfGlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Im 162 cm, 5'3" I guess :3

and Im 14 years old, btw.


----------



## Atrak (Mar 23, 2010)

WolfGlow said:


> Im 162 cm, 5'3" I guess :3
> 
> and Im 14 years old, btw.


 
Watch out for Usarise. Although you might be too tall for him...


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Mar 23, 2010)

6'3" Here.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 23, 2010)

_Rising above the city
Blocking out the noonday sun
They dwarf the mighty Redwoods
And they tower over everyone_


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Watch out for Usarise. Although you might be too tall for him...


D:


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 23, 2010)

How many of you guys were actually 100% sure of your height when you voted? I just measured myself and I'm about an inch shorter than I thought I was. Maybe bad posture is to blame or something.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm quite sure. Been at my height for 4 years now.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 23, 2010)

wow, the poll results make an almost flawless bell curve

I guess there really are all kinds


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm like, 5'4. An inch taller than it was once guessed I would be!


----------



## Willow (Mar 23, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> wow, the poll results make an almost flawless bell curve
> 
> I guess there really are all kinds


and most of them are giants to me ;^;


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Mar 23, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> How many of you guys were actually 100% sure of your height when you voted? I just measured myself and I'm about an inch shorter than I thought I was. Maybe bad posture is to blame or something.



Used to think I was 5ft7.5 but got measured at the Docs recently and I'm actually 5ft6~ which sucks Â¬_Â¬


----------



## Vienna (Mar 24, 2010)

Fun Sized 
(4'11-5'0)


----------



## Icarus (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll be about 6'3" hopefully when I'm completely done growing.
(Still growing at 20  )


----------



## Telnac (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow, pretty good bell curve.

5'9", right near the center of the curve.


----------



## Willow (Mar 24, 2010)

Vienna said:


> Fun Sized
> (4'11-5'0)


:3


----------



## Alexis (Mar 24, 2010)

5'9", right on average , ... average... *nuts!*


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Mar 24, 2010)

6"


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Mar 24, 2010)

HotActionYiffFur said:


> 6"


Same, wish I was shorter, then people would be more inclined to physically abuse me :3


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Mar 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Same, wish I was shorter, then people would be more inclined to physically abuse me :3



yo that's inches.

I WAS MAKING A JOKE SDFJQ#$*IYJFAGKASDGW$%U&

8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## Atrak (Mar 24, 2010)

Foxy_Boy said:


> Same, wish I was shorter, then people would be more inclined to physically abuse me :3



...

I think people wouldn't even notice you if you were shorter :V .



HotActionYiffFur said:


> yo that's inches.
> 
> I WAS MAKING A JOKE SDFJQ#$*IYJFAGKASDGW$%U&
> 
> 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)



It's still not that big.


----------



## WolfGlow (Mar 24, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Watch out for Usarise. Although you might be too tall for him...


 
usa .. who? x3


----------



## Willow (Mar 24, 2010)

WolfGlow said:


> usa .. who? x3


..don't worry about him...and if he comes around just run...


----------



## Abelard_Epirts (Mar 24, 2010)

Dude, I am average height! ... I want to be huge.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 24, 2010)

I wish I was 7' or so, so I could walk into a room and "Godzilla" by Blue Oyster Cult would start playing out of nowhere and people would point at me and say "Look out, it's Godzilla" in badly dubbed English.


----------



## Willow (Mar 24, 2010)

...I just want to be an average female height...not a little shrimp


----------



## quayza (Mar 24, 2010)

5'8"-9"


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 24, 2010)

I voted.
Im a chick.
Tells you how inacurate your poll is.


----------

